# Online shopping in the Philippines



## hazel22 (Aug 25, 2020)

Where do you usually shop? In a store or online? As a foreigner, maybe you are worried about shopping online because you’re not sure if it’s safe. Do you have any idea which sites are the safest?

Good day everyone! :clap2:


Online shopping in the Philippines has been on the rise in the past few years. This article could help foreigners who are in the country because they’ll have more ideas about which online sites to shop, especially during this time of the pandemic when it's safer to shop online.


Aside from convenience, cheaper prices and special deals are also among the top reasons why online shopping is preferred these days.

Here are some of the best online shopping websites in the Philippines where you can shop for a variety of items in the fashion, beauty, home, and gadgets sections, and many other categories:

Starting with:

*Lazada*

It is said to be the fastest growing online shopping website in the country. It is the Filipinos’ e-commerce site of choice, especially during Christmas season because of its grand year-end sale. It was founded by Rocket Internet, a German internet company, aiming to introduce the Amazon.com online shopping model to Southeast Asian countries. Sellers vary from small businesses to big companies like SM. Online shopping is now possible for the department store’s products and for big brands like Samsung and Western Digital. A Rappler survey shows that Lazada is the most used online shopping site in the Philippines. Due to the popularity, this site was said to be acquired by Alibaba in 2016.


This online marketplace features a wide range of products from various online sellers, like a huge department store on the internet. Among its best-selling goods are health and beauty products, baby products, and electronics.

*The accepted payment methods are:*

•	Cash on delivery or COD which means giving the payment for the item or items upon delivery
•	Credit card and Debit card
•	Lazada E-Wallet and
•	Paypal

*Shipping methods:* Door-to-door delivery and pickup
The Shipping fee varies per seller.


Second is: 

*Shopee*

It has more than nine million monthly visitors, which makes it the third most popular site in the Philippines. Purchases made on this online platform are considered trustworthy because of its system and customer reviews, so it encourages people to use its service. It’s also dubbed as the top e-commerce platform for mobile phone users in Southeast Asia, including the Philippines.

*Why do people choose Shopee?* :confused2:

That’s because of its customer-centric user interface. Shopping on the online platform is really convenient. Users can easily filter positive reviews, see comments, and actual customer photos of the products received.

Like Lazada, Shopee is also the best place to shop online, with its broad assortment of items—from electronics and appliances to fashion and accessories—at really cheap prices!

*As for payment methods, they offer:*
•	ATM bank transfers 
•	Bills payment and remittance centers 
•	Cash on delivery (COD)
•	Credit card and Debit card 
•	Globe G-cash App
•	Online banking 
•	Over the counter bank payments and
•	Shopee Wallet

*Shipping methods:* Door-to-door delivery and pickup

With a shipping discount of 30% for orders that cost PHP250 to PHP 499 or up to PHP 100 off for PHP 500 minimum purchase.

The next one is: 

*Zalora*

If you want to shop for branded clothes, Zalora is the site for you! Zalora also gives free shipping for orders that exceed PhP 1, 000.00 and has monthly sales. 

Zalora is Southeast Asia’s biggest online fashion retailer and it is among the best places to find clothing, shoes, and accessories from well-known brands like Adidas, Converse, Levi’s, Nike, Mango, H&M, and more.

Customers in Metro Manila, Bulacan, Pampanga, Laguna, and Cavite can avail of an unlimited next-day delivery service for a PHP 500 one-time annual fee. That is if you’re always in a hurry to complete your shopping.

*The payment methods offered are:*
•	Cash on delivery
•	Credit and debit cards 
•	E-gift card or Wallet Credit
•	PayPal and
•	GCash

*The shipping methods* are door-to-door delivery and pickup at select 7-Eleven stores in Metro Manila.

The Shipping fee also varies per seller; but there’s free shipping on orders over PHP 995 for Zalora items only.

The last online shopping site on this list is: 

*BeautyMNL*

BeautyMNL is the best place to shop online for cosmetics, skincare, hair care, health, and fitness products from leading beauty brands at low prices. 

They offer a wide variety of cosmetics from leading local and international brands.

*BeautyMNL payment methods are:*

•	Cash on delivery (for Metro Manila and select provinces with purchases below PHP 5,000 only)
•	Credit cards
•	PayPal and
•	Over-the-counter bank transfer and online banking

*The shipping methods* are door-to-door delivery and Pick-up at partner hubs
The delivery time is typically on the next business day for Metro Manila deliveries and five to seven business days for provincial deliveries.

The shipping fee is PHP 50 per cart.

*What are the most popular shopping sites among these four?* 

There are a number of shopping sites in the Philippines but it’s highly possible that Lazada and Shopee are among the sites where they buy stuff on the internet.

These two e-commerce platforms dominate online in the Philippines. 

*So, which between the two leading online shopping sites in the Philippines is better: Lazada or Shopee?* :confused2:

It depends on your priorities as a shopper. If you want to save more on your purchases (including shipping costs), Shopee is the better place to shop. If you prefer to have items delivered fast, then go with Lazada.

Both e-commerce companies have their pros and cons, so it’s best that you compare their prices, products, services, etc. when you do your shopping online.

*Are there other online sites that might be really useful to foreigners?* 

There are many other popular sites depending on your specific needs. If you want to buy and sell some products, you can try *OLX*. It is not a website that sells brandnew products as it serves only as a site for people to sell preloved items. Second hand stuff such as cameras, smartphones, and appliances are all listed here. You can also find a house or a condo for rent or for sale and even second-hand cars.

*What should you keep in mind when shopping online in the Philippines?* 

Before shopping online, there are some things that you should take note of. You might already know them but it’s better to be reminded.

Unfortunately, some online shops nowadays do not post the actual photos of the items that they are selling therefore tricking you by giving you the same product but with a much lower quality. Before you purchase something online, it is important to ask for actual photos of the item from the seller.

In addition, online shops rely on third-party shipping companies to deliver their products, therefore, there is no guarantee as to whether or not your items will arrive on time. 

The possibility of product damage while shipping cannot be avoided. If the product received is damaged, it may again take several days for replacement or the company/seller may not provide any replacement at all.

These are just some of the things you might need to know when shopping online in the Philippines as a foreigner! 


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

For me its Lazeda have bought over 50 items through Lazeda only had to return one order !
The delivery is very fast and the drivers know us! I have learnt not to order the item you want when you have found it as often it pays to look at other pages where the item can be cheaper ! For example i recently bought a new high pressure washer hose where the price varied from 999 pesos to 1500 pesos !
Tried shoppee but everything i wanted to buy was always out of stock !


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't if covid have changed it, but before covid Lazada was safe by the return right and they HOLD the money to give return time, before they further the money to the seller, so the buyers get pay back.

(I haven't tested but I know by I know a Filipina, who sold through Lazada, but she quit by the competition is very hard between different sellers using Lazada. First week she earned rather good, but then several copied selling same/similar things and it became a "price war" so these sellers earned almost nothing.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had mixed results with Lazada. It's mostly cheap Chinese junk so you have to watch the quality. Also it depends on who's delivering, the only non arrival so far has been LBC who were a nightmare.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I've had mixed results with Lazada. It's mostly cheap Chinese junk so you have to watch the quality. .....


I think in all shopping here, on line or in store you really need to watch the quality. I have often said you can get anything you want here except quality.

I bought a small kettle from Lazada, junk it burned out second use. Only 250 p with delivery so no real big loss not worth chasing them over it.

I have shopped around to try to buy a good kitchen knife set, so far absolutely no luck finding one except for a couple really high end places with matching prices, more than 2 or 3xthe price of Amazon so I will most likely go that route and get one shipped from the US.

International sellers will often ship to the Philippines. I have had good luck buying from Amazon and having it shipped here, they include customs and duty in the shipping price so it enters easily. If they do not ship here I can use myus.com which is a re-shipper, one of many, that will receive your package, save it until you have enough for a shipment then send it FedEx or DHL to the Philippines. If over 10,000p you will need to pay duty on receipt.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

We use Shopee and Lazada because they have the option of COD. No need to use our bank card at all.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hazel22, and is there anything you'd like to share with us about yourself on your first posting? 

For sure shopping right now is very important because of the many restrictions.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*


Hey_Joe said:



A friend emailed me this link showing an expat youtuber who lives in southern Leyte. Apparently he traveled to Tacloban to get car parts and was not allowed to return home to southern Leyte until he got authorization & then had to do a 14 day quarantine.]

Click to expand...

*


Hey_Joe said:


> There's a spot now online Shopee, where you can order many auto parts, called Wells Fortune Corporation but when doing a search just type in Auto Parts, I tried the company name and it doesn't work, they sell Auto and Truck parts, if anyone wants a better link PM me.
> 
> Just about all my hard to find products are delivered by the Ninja Delivery, let them deal with all these travel quirks and hassles, I just ordered a couple large packages of Gummie Bears, impossible to find in my region.
> 
> Give me a little time, I'm going to create another helpful or useful link to the various online shopping spots with links, I'll have to see if I can get the go ahead for posting, because of the forum rules, but it could be critical for some.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

BusyBC57 said:


> We use Shopee and Lazada because they have the option of COD. No need to use our bank card at all.


Usually that's only for domestic orders, not overseas (meaning from China). 

I only use Shopee, very happy with it except for one order where the seller shipped the wrong color.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi hazel22, welcome to the forum and great opening post. As M.C.A. suggests perhaps introduce yourself to the forum members and guests.

OLX, now carousell for a year or 2 also have vendors selling new products as well as the second hand market but I personally have had plenty of communication problems from vendors never returning ones enquiry and the odd one that does wants to sell me something else or was sold 6 months ago. I rarely look there these days.

My better half Ben has good luck with the local FB market place finding things from cakes to Nike copies and so far no problems.
Today we had a split system 1 HP A/C (LG Dual inverter) installed in our office that Ben found on FB that was PHP 26K, thousands cheaper than others and he found them on FB.

This is all OMO and others might have differing experiences.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I see S&R now sell on Lazada.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"OLX, now carousell...FB"
carousell offers are often much higher than FB groups,
but it seem FB groups have more scammers, because I have seen rather many warnings about such in FB groups. But on the other hand it isn't so easy to post scamer warnings in FB groups


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I think in all shopping here, on line or in store you really need to watch the quality. I have often said you can get anything you want here except quality.
> 
> I bought a small kettle from Lazada, junk it burned out second use. Only 250 p with delivery so no real big loss not worth chasing them over it.
> 
> ...


I have the same issues about quality when shopping here in the Philippines and quality is of the utmost importance to me...which is exactly why I cannot trust ANY online shopper site because I cannot actually see or touch the item to check the actual quality!

A good quality item will long outlast any cheap product and make it well worth the additional expense. I have to watch really close in the stores here to make sure the item is well designed or properly constructed but at least I can see it and touch it and make the determination myself...on line, you have to trust the advertisers words and an image of the item!

I know the world is turning more and more towards on line shopping particularly with issues such as COVID19 but I just cannot seem to make that transition to purchase something I cannot look at and examine and test it out to make sure that is what I want...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have the same issues about quality when shopping here in the Philippines and quality is of the utmost importance to me...which is exactly why I cannot trust ANY online shopper site because I cannot actually see or touch the item to check the actual quality!
> 
> A good quality item will long outlast any cheap product and make it well worth the additional expense. I have to watch really close in the stores here to make sure the item is well designed or properly constructed but at least I can see it and touch it and make the determination myself...on line, you have to trust the advertisers words and an image of the item!
> 
> I know the world is turning more and more towards on line shopping particularly with issues such as COVID19 but I just cannot seem to make that transition to purchase something I cannot look at and examine and test it out to make sure that is what I want...


But at least you can return items unlike the shops.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have the same issues about quality when shopping here in the Philippines and quality is of the utmost importance to me...which is exactly why I cannot trust ANY online shopper site because I cannot actually see or touch the item to check the actual quality!
> 
> ...


I will trust on international line sellers on brand name items being good quality. I however do not trust the local on line places to actually sell me the brand name that that they are advertising, it will either be a straight switch or a knockoff as likely as you actually getting the brand name that you order.

I have also noted that electronics in Asia appear to have shorter lives than the same models sold in North America (no experience with European purchases). I worked for a company that bought exclusively Dell computers. We normally bought them direct from the USA but once a supply type got a great deal on Dell computers from Malaysia. Same brand, same model, same published specs, much lower price, what could go wrong?

Other than the power cord was the Malaysian one at first all appeared to be good, we used universal power bars because we had people from North America, Africa, Asia, Australia all with different plug configurations. Replacement cords were cheap as well.

Out of some 50 computers, only a small handful were still working a year later. The North American Dells were up to 4 years old and no failures. Dell refused to honour the warranty because we were using them in a different country and region than the one where we bought them.

I have no idea what happened, did someone get a bunch of factory seconds and sell them as new? Is there a quality difference between products sold here and the same model sold in North America?

Bottom line is you do not have the same consumer protections here as you do at home, once they have your money and you have the product that is all that will happen, if you can take the risk on quality for a lower price and immediate availability then that may be the way to go, otherwise I would stick to buying from North America or Europe and having a higher assurance of getting the quality you want.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We recently purchased 20 bars of Palmolive Gold soap from Shopee. In Oz it averages 70 cents a bar, Shopee cost 105 cents a bar including delivery, there was another seller but their price worked out at 200 cents per bar so you have to search.
So I get the soap I like @ 39 pesos each. I have tried many bars of local soap and don't like, caustic smell, won't lather in hard water, smaller bars etc.
We ordered on a Sunday and delivered on Thursday, no complaints.

We also purchased 6 Kg of silica gel desiccant @ p300 per Kg while other sellers wanted 5 to 600 per Kg.
So shop we do and hopefully wisely, so far so good with all purchases fingers crossed.

I hear also what Rick (Manitoba) says, I am a Mac person when it comes to computers, My 17 inch Mac book Pro lasted 7+ years, we did resurrect and sell. My 15 inch Pro is now almost 5 years old so the writing is on the wall,,,,,,,,, My only option really is an authorised Mac dealer in this country for warranty, the closest is over 2 hours away in Baguio. Any thoughts?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Dell refused to honour the warranty because we were using them in a different country and region than the one where we bought them.


Easy solution there, just transfer the ownership address. https://www.dell.com/support/assets-transfer/us/en/04/#/Identify

I agree on purchasing high-end items like Dell or Samsung from the US though, experience says there is a different standard of quality, likely because US has greater consumer protection regulations.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> We recently purchased 20 bars of Palmolive Gold soap from Shopee. In Oz it averages 70 cents a bar, Shopee cost 105 cents a bar including delivery, there was another seller but their price worked out at 200 cents per bar so you have to search.
> So I get the soap I like @ 39 pesos each. I have tried many bars of local soap and don't like, caustic smell, won't lather in hard water, smaller bars etc.
> We ordered on a Sunday and delivered on Thursday, no complaints.
> 
> ...


My 15" MacBook Pro is also 5 years old. Still good but battery life has diminished somewhat.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

You can get your Hydroxychloroquine and Zinc tablets on Lazada now. I chew them like candy.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ordering online from the US on Lazada is much cheaper than paying for an entourage to go to Tacloban to go buy the item lol. Had a microwave deliver yesterday to middle of nowhere for less than 4K pesos, would've been double if transport and lunch was included. Only order COD so no harm if delivery is screwed up, they don't have the money yet.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Ordering online from the US on Lazada is much cheaper than paying for an entourage to go to Tacloban to go buy the item lol. Had a microwave deliver yesterday to middle of nowhere for less than 4K pesos, would've been double if transport and lunch was included. Only order COD so no harm if delivery is screwed up, they don't have the money yet.


You found a seller in the US willing to accept COD on an order shipped to PH?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadowman said:


> You found a seller in the US willing to accept COD on an order shipped to PH?


Ordered online on Lazada from the US....chose COD and send the money to pay to the recipient.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Entourage*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Ordering online from the US on Lazada is much cheaper than paying for an entourage to go to Tacloban to go buy the item lol. Had a microwave deliver yesterday to middle of nowhere for less than 4K pesos, would've been double if transport and lunch was included. Only order COD so no harm if delivery is screwed up, they don't have the money yet.


Good one and good for you! Yea I finally ended all that stuff years ago and thank God! Well.. it was the wife that encourage those ridiculous trips but then again the In-laws were trying to scare her by saying we are targets for robbery so making it seem like we can't do anything with them and what a waste of money for some of the most undeserving, thankless bunch (my in-laws).

I prefer to travel alone and when ever public transportation returns I'll go back to running around window shopping or what ever, I sure miss that and even the Air Conditioned bus rides with movies, the bus trips are fun with the family.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I bought a small kettle from Lazada, junk it burned out second use. Only 250 p with delivery so no real big loss not worth chasing them over it.
> 
> .....
> 
> International sellers will often ship to the Philippines. I have had good luck buying from Amazon and having it shipped here, they include customs and duty in the shipping price so it enters easily. If they do not ship here I can use myus.com which is a re-shipper, one of many, that will receive your package, save it until you have enough for a shipment then send it FedEx or DHL to the Philippines. If over 10,000p you will need to pay duty on receipt.


For 250 pesos including delivery I would not expect quality. I usually don't take the lowest priced item when there are several brands.

That said, I have been odering from Lazada, probably a dozen or more times now, with no complaints whatsoever.

If I can't get what i want, or suspect the quality, I order on Amazon or wherever in the US and have it shipped to my forwarding service, ForexCargo. I have them accumulate items, and when I have them shipped by sea there is no duty. For air shipments, I have to declare a value, on which duty is charged (at MY valuation). I think they have a deal with customs, and just pay a flat rate on sea shipments.

I've been very happy with them.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bizwizard said:


> For air shipments, I have to declare a value, on which duty is charged (at MY valuation).


Unless customs doesn't agree with your valuation...



bizwizard said:


> I order on Amazon or wherever in the US and have it shipped to my forwarding service, ForexCargo. I have them accumulate items, and when I have them shipped by sea there is no duty.


How are there shipping rates? 

Say I want to bring all my large US items - bicycles, tvs, furniture, etc - to the Philippines, do you think it be a good option to send it all to ForexCargo, and have them forward it here?


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Ordered online on Lazada from the US....chose COD and send the money to pay to the recipient.


Still surprised any overseas seller would accept that, considering if the recipient doesn't pay the COD, their item is halfway around the world.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Still surprised any overseas seller would accept that, considering if the recipient doesn't pay the COD, their item is halfway around the world.


Shadow, I ordered a Hamilton Beach Crock Pot from Sears, this was 10 years ago and it shipped right out of China and 110 volt to make matters worse, the cost of the crock pot was $49 but with shipping and VAT it came up to $160, I'll never do that again and now they do sell crock pots here for about $75.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Shadowman said:


> Unless customs doesn't agree with your valuation...
> 
> How are there shipping rates?
> 
> Say I want to bring all my large US items - bicycles, tvs, furniture, etc - to the Philippines, do you think it be a good option to send it all to ForexCargo, and have them forward it here?


I don't think customs looks at the shipments. The only time I had a customs issue was when I shipped my 27" iMac in its original box from LA. When ForexCargo picked it up they saw it was a computer, figured a duty and added it to the shipping price. They didn't ask about anything in the other six boxes, and all six were less than the computer.

I was pretty happy with them, and yes, I think ForexCargo would be good. I don't know whether you have to pack it or if they will. 

Their customer service has been great during last week when I was splitting a couple of Amazon orders between air and sea shipment, both "send two bags of almonds by air and the other two by sea" and "send the book by air and the salad dressing by sea."


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bizwizard said:


> Their customer service has been great during last week when I was splitting a couple of Amazon orders between air and sea shipment, both "send two bags of almonds by air and the other two by sea" and "send the book by air and the salad dressing by sea."


What service do they use for air shipments and how are the prices? Anything shipped by Air carrier is subject to customs and duties tax, unless it's PhilPost, then it's only anything over 10,000php (when they take a painful 50%).


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Shadowman said:


> What service do they use for air shipments and how are the prices? Anything shipped by Air carrier is subject to customs and duties tax, unless it's PhilPost, then it's only anything over 10,000php (when they take a painful 50%).


I don't know what air carrier they use, but I know for sure that customs isn't looking inside the box or various pharmaceuticals I ordered would not have arrived, and my valuations have been quite low on other merchandise.

I was surprised at how low their prices were when I moved here with heavy boxes of books, and I'm happy with the shipping costs now that I'm here, but you'd have to get info from them. I know their minimum air charge is $30. I didn't compare prices, I based my choice of them on expat postings.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shadowman said:


> Still surprised any overseas seller would accept that, considering if the recipient doesn't pay the COD, their item is halfway around the world.


These are SE Asia sellers. I would think that seldom happens, if one is ordering then wouldn't they plan on paying the COD?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> These are SE Asia sellers. I would think that seldom happens, if one is ordering then wouldn't they plan on paying the COD?


I didn't pay for my last item as LBC couldn't find our house after three supposed attemps. I then left for the UK so no idea what happened to it.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I would think that seldom happens, if one is ordering then wouldn't they plan on paying the COD?


Happens all the time, for example if someone wants to inspect the package first, etc. But when you said you ordered from the US, I thought you meant the seller was from the US. I get that local sellers using COD, that's why I always try to find local sellers, because international sellers generally don't.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use myus.com out of Florida. Their shipping is straight weight based so is good for bulky light weight items. 


You can go to their web site and get estimates based on the weight of the shipping. 

It is typically around $US 100 for a smaller package to get shipped DHL to the Philippines, to have them store multiple deliveries and aggregate them into one package you need an account that is $US7 per month.

I had my last package sent FedEx but they charge about 500 p a day in their warehouse, even if it is their delay or a customs delay.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I use myus.com out of Florida. Their shipping is straight weight based so is good for bulky light weight items.
> 
> 
> You can go to their web site and get estimates based on the weight of the shipping.
> ...


ForexCargo accumulates and stores your items without a monthly account charge or a storage charge, and I suspect their air shipments are cheaper since they don't use an outside vendor.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I had my last package sent FedEx but they charge about 500 p a day in their warehouse, even if it is their delay or a customs delay.


For that reason and more, FedEx to and from the PH have been the worst shipping experiences I've ever had, I'll never use them again.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I will not use FedEx again either. Had the package been delayed in Customs any length of time, their storage charges would have equaled the price of the package including shipping.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I will not use FedEx again either. Had the package been delayed in Customs any length of time, their storage charges would have equaled the price of the package including shipping.


Literally, the slower the service, the more they get paid. I got so tired of waiting once I went to their warehouse to broker my own package. Took about three hours to get over a dozen pages of forms and half as many signatures from various officers in a variety of offices. Including a long lunch break.


----------



## GabrielHumus (Jan 9, 2021)

Online, I have a lot better luck because the pictures and feedback give me a much better idea of what to expect than picking up something from a rack. I will still go to a store and have the same experience, but online I have a better performance ratio. Trying to wear clothes in a dressing room is much more exhausting for me than putting something back in a box to mail or even just returning to a store (so often I'll like something online recently order crop top for girls, go to the store, and still have to order online because the item is not in stock and I don't live in a city that has m


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

GabrielHumus said:


> Online, I have a lot better luck because the pictures and feedback give me a much better idea of what to expect than picking up something from a rack. I will still go to a store and have the same experience, but online I have a better performance ratio. Trying to wear clothes in a dressing room is much more exhausting for me than putting something back in a box to mail or even just returning to a store (so often I'll like something online, go to the store, and still have to order online because the item is not in stock and I don't live in a city that has m


Welcome to the forum GabrielHumus, The big negative for me is that the clothes sold online are much smaller sized for instance Briefs, I have 36 inch waist but when I order I have to order XLx5 for it fit me properly and my son has had problems also his pants come in way to small even though he ordered large.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> come in way to small even though he ordered large.


 Asian "Large" isn't same as western Large  
(I knew how much different back when I worked some with imports 25 years ago, but I have forgot. Asian Large =western Small? Asian "Small" was more like western kid size  when manufactorer haven't changed the marks as some do when they export to western countries. There can be differences concerning sizes between different European countries too by north Europeans are biger than South Europeans in average.)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> Asian "Large" isn't same as western Large
> ....


I recently had to buy a new swim suit. Normally a medium is good for me, but I ended up with an extra large, still a little tighter than I would have liked but no 2XLs. ( 32 inch pant size)

I always ask Western or Philippine sizes?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I always ask Western or Philippine sizes?


 When agreeing about when to do something I ask "western or Filipino time" because many Filipinos are very late to meetings - except to church  
Same for many immigrant friends I have,who come from South America to Sweden.


----------



## GabrielHumus (Jan 9, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum GabrielHumus, The big negative for me is that the clothes sold online are much smaller sized for instance Briefs, I have 36 inch waist but when I order I have to order XLx5 for it fit me properly and my son has had problems also his pants come in way to small even though he ordered large.


I have faced this rarely by At this point I am agree with you.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

In my first post on this subject i was full of praise for Lazeda ! But recently i ordered 2 Uniden scanners from the same suppier on Lazeda, ordered on Dec 26th and was given delivery dates of 29th Dec = 4th Jan, no delivery up to Jan 6th ! Tried to contact Lazeda which is my only problem with Lazeda, you cant talk to anyone other than their online cleo ! eventually they emailed me 9th Jan saying sorry but the supplier had not handed over my orders on time !
This made me do some recsearch, and i looked for the same 2 scanners, and the supplier i ordered them from was still advertising them on Lazeda ! But his main sales were cheap watches ! Funny thing was there were 3 other sellers selling the same scanners who were also selling the same watches ! The other 3 sellers had names like wsyygi56y..
My main problem with Shopee is that many sellers will not deliver to my location !
I was looking for microcassettes there was a seller on shopee who many for sale i wanted to order 3 as a test but the sight refused my order due to my location !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> In my first post on this subject i was full of praise for Lazeda ! But recently i ordered 2 Uniden scanners from the same suppier on Lazeda, ordered on Dec 26th and was given delivery dates of 29th Dec = 4th Jan, no delivery up to Jan 6th ! Tried to contact Lazeda which is my only problem with Lazeda, you cant talk to anyone other than their online cleo ! eventually they emailed me 9th Jan saying sorry but the supplier had not handed over my orders on time !
> This made me do some recsearch, and i looked for the same 2 scanners, and the supplier i ordered them from was still advertising them on Lazeda ! But his main sales were cheap watches ! Funny thing was there were 3 other sellers selling the same scanners who were also selling the same watches ! The other 3 sellers had names like wsyygi56y..
> My main problem with Shopee is that many sellers will not deliver to my location !
> I was looking for microcassettes there was a seller on shopee who many for sale i wanted to order 3 as a test but the sight refused my order due to my location !


I think that's the main problem the seller and some are slow to hand over their products for delivery. We haven't been denied delivery in are area though.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought we lived in the back waters but some must be further out in the sticks,,,, btw we are 5 to 6 hours from Manila by car, never a problem with deliveries from the 2 sites in question but we seem to favour Shopee these days. COD is the only way to go in our opinion.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> I thought we lived in the back waters but some must be further out in the sticks,,,, btw we are 5 to 6 hours from Manila by car, never a problem with deliveries from the 2 sites in question but we seem to favour Shopee these days. COD is the only way to go in our opinion.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We have things delivered 3-4 hours outside Tacloban City. Surprised they will for something only several 100P with the delivery fee. Cheaper and less hassle than going to the city. Plus COD in case something screws up.


----------



## stlov (Aug 5, 2021)

Shoppee and lazada refunds on items when payment made in cash .they do not refund you in cash they want to pay you into your bank account ,i really do not want to give them my bank details.as no one can not guarantee they will not get hacked and my details stolen.they also decline to tell me how much money they thief this way of people or they do not reply to my messages .i asked 10 philipinos if they have bank acounts and 9 said no .so maybe there profits are so huge as they do not refund or give credit .have emailed singapore mant times but no reply from there head office


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

stlov said:


> Shoppee and lazada refunds on items when payment made in cash .they do not refund you in cash they want to pay you into your bank account ,i really do not want to give them my bank details.as no one can not guarantee they will not get hacked and my details stolen.they also decline to tell me how much money they thief this way of people or they do not reply to my messages .i asked 10 philipinos if they have bank acounts and 9 said no .so maybe there profits are so huge as they do not refund or give credit .have emailed singapore mant times but no reply from there head office


I just have digital wallets with both lazada and shoppee, I pay from there and any refunds return to the wallet. I believe you can withdraw the cash but I just use it for the next transaction.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I use lazada a lot. I either use a credit card or Gcash for payment. i have returned 3 items out of say 100. i have had refunds to both methods. You have to be careful and even lazada has instructions on how to report a bad listing. 
It is very difficult to find things in town because either you don't know the small stall out of thousands that sells it, or it is more expensive. For example a water pump is like 3k to 8k in town, on lazada it is 2k. except for the wait time you can find good deals. 
I also am willing to pay for us brands say from the SR Store in lazada, or you can drive the whole family to SR Store paying for food and membership. 
The best thing is finding an everyday item way cheaper than the store and buying a lot. 
Finding things is a challenge because the descriptions are a jumbled mess. I assume the sellers pick the titles and clearly try to distinguish the offering by adding words that you would never consider. search a lot before buying and if it is too cheap it is a scam. 
I tried the lazada bill pay option and had mixed results. The phone load option did work ok. My goto bill pay app is Gcash.
The delivery times and customer support are really getting better. just make sure you are watching you cel, the delivery guys can get a little lazy and claim not to find you place or it is too muddy to deliver. my wife has has words with them over the mud issue or wanting us to walk to the truck to get the box. While not a lazada problem you have to watch out.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I use lazada a lot. I either use a credit card or Gcash for payment. i have returned 3 items out of say 100. i have had refunds to both methods. You have to be careful and even lazada has instructions on how to report a bad listing.
> It is very difficult to find things in town because either you don't know the small stall out of thousands that sells it, or it is more expensive. For example a water pump is like 3k to 8k in town, on lazada it is 2k. except for the wait time you can find good deals.
> I also am willing to pay for us brands say from the SR Store in lazada, or you can drive the whole family to SR Store paying for food and membership.
> The best thing is finding an everyday item way cheaper than the store and buying a lot.
> ...


I had and SnR order cancelled, the item took a week to be picked up and was still with the carrier a week later so I guess lazada pulled the plug. Shame really as the item was not stocked or out of stock when we later visited SnR. What I did notice was lots of people in SnR buying bulk stock of items like small appliances which has made me wonder that the SnR stuff on lazada are just resellers.


----------

